# Lanier Open Tournaments



## Worm48555

Presented by "Little River Bass Club"
Beginning the first Saturday in March. 
And happening every Saturday morning. (Until it goes to nights)
This is some great tournaments. Always a large crowd and great payouts. Sometimes will have 40+ boats. 
Every Saturday at Laurel Park
Safelight blast off
$50 per team
$25 for single man or fishing with a kid under 16
Everyone come out and fish all you can. 
The first one is this upcoming Saturday (March 2)


----------



## DAWG1419

Whens it go nights??


----------



## Worm48555

Around June I think it is.


----------



## Worm48555

Btt


----------



## Jacobpatton

Planning on fishing some!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

ill fish some    i enjoy the night tournaments


----------



## RangerZ21

how many boats have been showing up? plan to be there this Saturday.  look forward to meeting you guys


----------



## Worm48555

29 boats last week. Took 14.90 to win. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## BowShooter

There one this coming sat. And what time will people be there to pay? Safelight to 3?


----------



## DeepweR

Safe light till 3pm???


----------



## DeepweR

BowShooter said:


> There one this coming sat. And what time will people be there to pay? Safelight to 3?



?? I'd like to know also


----------



## Worm48555

It's safelight till 1.


----------



## Worm48555

BTT
Everyone come on out and fish. We have been having great turnouts each weekend. EVERY Sat morning.


----------



## RangerBass

What ramp do these go out of?  Thanks


----------



## Brushcreek

I am not trying to hijack this thread but I was just wondering if this is the only "every Saturday pot tournament" on Lanier or is there others? I just prefer fishing the lower end of the lake and hate burning all that gas from Laurel Park. Thanks


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Go many spots pay out?


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

how*


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Is the tournament still on for in the morning? Thanks guys


----------



## Wt00612

Just making sure you guys will have a tournament tomorrow. Laurel is a long way away and I don't want to drive all the way up there if you aren't having it. Thanks


----------



## KickinTheirBassTv

Just making sure you guys are doing the tournaments this saterday the 18th? What time do we have to be there?


----------



## Worm48555

I believe there is no tournament this sat due to a cook out festival at the ramp parking lot area.


----------



## Muddywater

Any word on tournament the 25th?


----------



## basshog

Do these tournaments switch to night?  If so, when?


----------



## bass fishing firefighter

They should go to nights around the June 15th


----------



## basshog

So there is a day tournament coming up on the 25th?


----------



## Jacobpatton

Is there a tourney sat?


----------



## basshog

I talked to one of the members of the club and he confirmed that there is a tournament


----------



## Jacobpatton

Thanks!!


----------



## HeavyNeck91

Tourney June 1st????


----------



## rtaylor25

Wondering if anyone could tell me a date and a start time  for the next tournament


----------



## cody7mag

Have they switched to nights yet?


----------



## Rgd

Is there one this weekend June 1st? I might try it for the first time.


----------



## Jacobpatton

Guy told me saturday there are two more saturday tourneys then they go to nights!


----------



## cody7mag

It took a while but I  have confirmed with a member of the club that There is a tourney this sat. 6/1 safelight to 1pm ill find out for sure on Saturday when they are going to nights and ill post on here for y'all


----------



## cody7mag

There is one more day tourney 6/8 then the night tourneys start 6/15


----------



## HeavyNeck91

What time is the night tournaments?? I'm in for em


----------



## randall c

Are y'all haveing these tournaments this year


----------



## Worm48555

*2014 Little River Open Tournaments*

Everyone come fish with us. 
We start the opens March 1st. This Saturday at Laural Park. Get there early for a great blast off number.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Anybody need a nonboater let me know.


----------



## murphy11gpc

*Payouts?*

Are these tournaments 100% payout? If no whats the percentage on payout? Thanks


----------



## BasHntr45

*Date adjustmen*



Worm48555 said:


> Presented by "Little River Bass Club"
> Beginning the first Saturday in March.
> And happening every Saturday morning. (Until it goes to nights)
> This is some great tournaments. Always a large crowd and great payouts. Sometimes will have 40+ boats.
> Every Saturday at Laurel Park
> Safelight blast off
> $50 per team
> $25 for single man or fishing with a kid under 16
> Everyone come out and fish all you can.
> The first one is this upcoming Saturday (March 1st).


----------



## Spencerwhitten

Is there one going on this Saturday March 8?


----------



## Worm48555

Yes. Come out and fish with us. Looks to be like a great day. We also have flyers at the sign up for all the opens.


----------



## ol dirty 30

Really interested in fishing with you guys do you mind telling me what time in the mornings it starts thanks


----------



## lifterpuller

is there a tournament this sat march 22?  is it safelight till 1? thanks


----------

